# Retro Tires



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I'm putting together a mid-'70s frame and I'm looking for some newer tires that won't look completely out of place. I have a pair of "vintage" tires but they're pretty dry and the sidewalls are looking their age. I'd prefer to replace them with new tires. What options are out there?

Conti (which is my preferred modern tire) has the "Grand Prix Classic" which looks to be a descent option, but has brown sidewalls instead of tan. Rivendell has a couple of options in tan, but none that get me too excited. Any other ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Panaracer Pacelas.....


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

I've just ordered some Veloflex Master 22's. They look the part but aren't cheap. They wont be getting much mileage so i haven't researched their durability. 

Theres also the Vittoria Open Corsa Evo's. Velomine has them on eBay right now, also not cheap:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vittoria-Op...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4cfec1de81


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Torelli sells some very nice tan sidewall tires with a high thread count for reasonable price. Only come in 23s though.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

tarwheel2 said:


> Torelli sells some very nice tan sidewall tires with a high thread count for reasonable price. Only come in 23s though.


I hace the Torino Classico. Very nice tires. http://74.50.28.21/parts/rubber.html


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

tarwheel2 said:


> Torelli sells some very nice tan sidewall tires with a high thread count for reasonable price. Only come in 23s though.


I have the Torino Classico. Very nice tires. http://74.50.28.21/parts/rubber.html
In fact, I need to order another set!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

All you have to do is do a search entitled gum wall bicycle road tires.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

frpax said:


> I hace the Torino Classico. Very nice tires. http://74.50.28.21/parts/rubber.html


If you have ever ridden Vittoria open CX's, how do the Torino's compare?


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Second Panasonic.*

A good durable tire. If you are looking for something high end then Veloflex and Challenge make tires with natural sidewalls.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

CST also makes a gum wall tire that is very inexpensive, I just put a set on a Peugeot PGN-10 I fixed up. They remind me a bit of the old IRC tires. Come in 700 x 25


----------



## JAG410 (Oct 28, 2008)

The Panaracer/Rivendell Ruffy Tuffys in 700x28 are worth looking into. They ride really nice and look very appropriate on an older bike. The logo is very subtle, unlike most continental tires. I have a set on my Romic and I've been quite impressed with them. The Paselas or Challenge Parigi-Roubaix would have been my second and third choices, respectively.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My Torellis are the Torino Open model and they ride and handle great with low rolling resistance. No flats in probably 1,500 miles of use and still plenty of tread left. My LBS sold them to me for about $30 each. These are much better riding tires than the Panaracer Paselas that I had on that bike previously, but the Paselas would probably last longer and are available in a wide range of sizes.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have Vittoria Evo Corsa CX tires on a steel bike of mine. They are simply incredible. The ride quality is amazing, not as durable as the Continental GP 4000s I have on my long distance/training bike, but I knew that going in. They still have held up well & by watching my line I've avoided flats as well. I haven't even paired them with latex tubes yet, but the ride is outstanding.

I also have Veloflex Pave/Masters on a steel Tommasini I have. Black with gum wall. Nice ride as well, I don't think as nice as the Vittorias. I've also put the Masters on the bike I run the Vittorias on, so can compare the tire on the same bike. Again, the Vittorias are a bit nicer ride.

As for prices - if you watch the big Euro dealers they usually have sales about once a year. I buy the Vittorias or Veloflex 3,4, 5 at a time. Never paid more than $35 for 'em. You have to be diligent & patient though.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

tarwheel2 said:


> My Torellis are the Torino Open model and they ride and handle great with low rolling resistance. No flats in probably 1,500 miles of use and still plenty of tread left. My LBS sold them to me for about $30 each. These are much better riding tires than the Panaracer Paselas that I had on that bike previously, but the Paselas would probably last longer and are available in a wide range of sizes.


That's interesting. I have a Torelli tire for a emergency back up in my saddle bag, it's rather old and outdated model but the tires back then were not known for flat resistance, but they were light, very nice feeling on the road, similar to a tubular due to it's 320TPI (if I remember correctly) rating, and very sure footed handling, though they wore out rather quickly. So I read your post with quite some interest because I've seen those tires on sale myself but was leery of them due to their lack of flat protection and fast wear they use to have. So now you've got me wanting to try them again.

EDIT: I just went to the Torelli web site to read about the specs on the Torino Open and their exactly like the one I have, meaning they have no flat protection whatsoever. I find it difficult to believe that a tire with no flat protection, and thin outside tread would not have a flat in 1500 miles. I cannot ride on a tire without some sort of flat protection because I have better things to do then to be fixing a flat or two or more on every ride; and that's the problem I had with them back in the 90's when I got a pair. I did manage to eek out about a 1,000 mile when the rear developed a large slice and was unrideable from then on, so I kept the front for a spare which I still have in my saddle bag.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Veloflex Master*

This is a good clincher tire (mentioned above). It's referred to as an open tubular. (Not real sure what that means) The side walls are a little fragile... try not to rub any curbs, it will show. These still have low miles, so I can't say how long they last. But as far as a vintage look, you can't go wrong


----------



## Bridgestone (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.vittoria.com/en/product/cotton-tires/#product-71 Corsa Evo SC


----------



## frecciaceleste (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi davcruz, can I ask what saddle is that on your bike. It looks great.

Rgds,
DS


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

frecciaceleste said:


> Hi davcruz, can I ask what saddle is that on your bike. It looks great.
> 
> Rgds,
> DS


You can ask but I don't know for sure. It was an eBay special and I think it was a Velo but can't remember for sure. I refurbed that bike and moved it on about a month ago.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

This is another good thread to chew on that has a little more imput.

Continental "3 Pile TPI" ...WTH


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

froze said:


> That's interesting. I have a Torelli tire for a emergency back up in my saddle bag, it's rather old and outdated model but the tires back then were not known for flat resistance, but they were light, very nice feeling on the road, similar to a tubular due to it's 320TPI (if I remember correctly) rating, and very sure footed handling, though they wore out rather quickly. So I read your post with quite some interest because I've seen those tires on sale myself but was leery of them due to their lack of flat protection and fast wear they use to have. So now you've got me wanting to try them again.
> 
> EDIT: I just went to the Torelli web site to read about the specs on the Torino Open and their exactly like the one I have, meaning they have no flat protection whatsoever. I find it difficult to believe that a tire with no flat protection, and thin outside tread would not have a flat in 1500 miles. I cannot ride on a tire without some sort of flat protection because I have better things to do then to be fixing a flat or two or more on every ride; and that's the problem I had with them back in the 90's when I got a pair. I did manage to eek out about a 1,000 mile when the rear developed a large slice and was unrideable from then on, so I kept the front for a spare which I still have in my saddle bag.


Froze, the Veloflex master and corsa tire have a puncture resistant belt and are made in good ol' Italy.
VELOFLEX CORSA 20 CLINCHER


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Bontrager offers the R3 Plus in a "natural" sidewall. 185 grams, 120 TPI. Claimed "punture" protection.

I have the black version on my Mad One and have 1500 miles on them with one flat that was something that went through the sidewall. Very nice ride and handling qualities and wear seems to be reasonable for such a light tire.

Liked them so much I put the naturals on my "special occasion" Bertoni for the retro look. Not cheap, but through tomorrow (4/16) Trek dealers have them on sale for $50.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm thinking of ordering the 26mm version of the Soma tires (Made by Panaracer). Many widths, foldable, and not too heavy. The funny thing is I want to put it on my naked carbon BMC.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

I really think the Panaracer Pacelas are a great choice, excellent tire and a very vintage look! But I would say Rivendell would be the best choice, they are made by Panaracer for Rivendell and they use better rubber than the Pacelas. I have some o their Jack Brown tires and could not be happier, look great and roll extremely well for their size.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Thanks all. I ended up going with the Vittoria Open Corsa Evos. I wish that they came in 25mm, but otherwise they seem to be what I was after.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

laffeaux said:


> Thanks all. I ended up going with the Vittoria Open Corsa Evos. I wish that they came in 25mm, but otherwise they seem to be what I was after.


Can't go wrong with that choice! Next time you can go with the Pave that is 24mm if you can get past the green.

2012 Vittoria Open Pave Evo CG Tire @ We Keep You Cycling


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Just got a set of vredestein duo comp gumwalls in 700x25, but haven't mounted them yet.
Vredestein Fortezza Duo Comp Retro Road Tire - Road Bike Tires


----------



## GoodWine (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi. I fitted a pair of these to my 1990 Merckx Corsa Extra for last summer and was really pleased. The tyre width is more like 22/23 than 25.
They're lightweight (sub 200grms) and offer reasonably good puncture protection.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/specializ...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item256f9feb0b[/u

:smile5::smile5::smile5:


----------

